# kindle DX help



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

So a neighbor bought a kindle dx. so I actually got to hold it. very nice, I like but she is not quite satisfied. the problem is the font is too light. With my K2 I played with the font hack and this might help. has this been set up for the Kdx? 

Sylvia


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, have her try the Georgia font...

https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/dx-fonts


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you 911


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You're welcome... have you pointed your neighbor to the KindleBoards yet?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

yes  I have  and I get to show her tomorrow I hope she gives her K a chance.
sylvia


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I use the Helvetica 2 font hack for my KDX.  It was listed as the most popular of the DX fonts.  The regular KDX font was not light though.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not a fan of *sans-serif fonts*, particularly for reading, which is why I recommend Georgia. Yet another taste that is completely subjective though... =)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Jason. . . I prefer serif style fonts. . . .and I have Georgia on my DX. . . . .


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

when I talk with my friend later well see what she picks. is any of the fonts considered darker?
sylvia


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And I don't like serifs...
Just have your friend try all the fonts and make notes about which one she likes best.  It really is a personal choice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had no problem with the default font, just tried the modification because everyone said it was easy and I figured I should know what it does  --- supposed to be a mod here, ya know! -- and I really do like it better.  I do think it's a little darker.  Mostly, it seems smoother.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

we actually downloaded another title and it was much better. 

1. are books that variable on darkness of font? and
2. also on K2 I can spread worda apard alt arrow and number but can you do this on the DX

Sylvia


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

ak rain said:


> we actually downloaded another title and it was much better.
> 
> 1. are books that variable on darkness of font? and
> 2. also on K2 I can spread worda apard alt arrow and number but can you do this on the DX
> ...


Can't answer the second one as I don't have a DX (yet). But for the first, I have noticed that some books have different fonts and seem to have lighter print. I think those are the ones in the "dreaded topaz" format.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the DX you can not adjust the kerning -- spacing of letters -- but you can sort of change the margins so that there are more or fewer words per line.  It's in the menu that pops up when you press the Aa key.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

yea we did find the margin change. I thought there might be a kerning (that right word ann?) fix.  we first downloaded a different book and that was a lot better then first book. we figured out why she could not get magazine -when did they add "activate" botton? the magazine looked good too. we went ahead and changed font and she is totally thrilled. she then went in and found a book for husband.
thank you for all for the help. she may stop in here too.
sylvia


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Did she go with Georgia or Helvetica?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

she went with Helvetica - her husband has sight issues. this I hope really help. they plan to share I wonder if that will change 
Sylvia


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

More than likely based on the couples on this site! =)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

911jason said:


> More than likely based on the couples on this site! =)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah. . . .sharing doesn't work well for long. . . .eventually. . .there must be two Kindles!


----------

